# Transistores en serie (ventajas y desventajas)



## copachino (Oct 30, 2013)

Muy buenas a todos pues únicamente quería saber cual es la ventaja de colocar transistores en serie o en paralelo dado su caso, supongo hay un aumento en la ganancia del transistor, he leído que algunos Jfets en serie dan hasta 10 veces su ganancia y en paralelo aumentan un poco nada mas, la pregunta es que desventaja hay al obtener tanta ganancia en un transistor así??.

la otra es que si en lugar de Jfet es un Darlington(que sino mal recuerdo un darlington son dos transistores en serie en un encapsulado) si colocamos estos transistores en serie o en paralelo como varia su ganancia??


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 30, 2013)

Que desventaja hay de tener tanta ganancia?? Compruebalo en un amplificador operacional sin retro alimentacion donde la ganancia puede ser de 100000 veces, y veras como hasta con tocarlo puedes hacer que se sature para un lado y para otro, ademas usar ganancias muy altas reduce el ancho de banda a si que no podras amplificar señales de altas frecuencias, entre otros tantos efectos, por eso se utilizan etapas separadas para ir amplificando parte por parte.

No entendi eso de colocarlos en paralelo, pero que yo sepa lo que se logra al ponerlos en paralelo es aumentar la corriente que pueden manejar.

Darlington en serie seria algo medio loco, de por si un darliongton tienen ganancias de por hay de 1000 imagina otro darlington de 1000 en cascada nos daria 10000 y con tro 1000000 y asi, 

¿Para que quieres tanta ganancia?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno hay que aclarar que no es lo mismo conectar transistores en paralelo que en cascada. Con la 1ra. opcion se tendra la suma de corriente de salida, que si se tuviera un unico transistor trabajando, mientras que en el 2do. caso se obtiene el producto de la ganancia  de cada dispositivo.


----------



## morta (Oct 30, 2013)

sin un esquema de circuito no se puede analizar nada


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 30, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno hay que aclarar que no es lo mismo conectar transistores en paralelo que en cascada. Con la 1ra. opcion se tendra la suma de corriente de salida, que si se tuviera un unico transistor trabajando, mientras que en el 2do. caso se obtiene el producto de la ganancia  de cada dispositivo.




Como dice el chavo del 8 ¿Y yo que dije?..... ¿y como se dice?


----------



## pigma (Oct 30, 2013)

Creo que nuestro compañero simplemente pregunta por las ventadas y desventajas de las aplicaciones en serie y paralelo de los transistores, hasta ahora no veo que quiera que le ayudemos en algun circuito en especial, asi que por decir algo general: en serie o cascada como lo quieran ver, se aumenta la ganancia de los transistores, y en paralelo se pueden manejar corrientes mas grandes ya que se suman las corrientes del numero de transistores conectados. En cuanto a las ventajas y desventajas, depende del circuito que quieras hacer ya que en unas cosas te servira mucha ganancia, en otras no y en otras sera algo dificil poner varios transistores por cuestion de espacio y otras no, aparte de tener que acoplar de acuerdo a sus especificaciones electricas, etc. De una vez aclaro que doy idea muy general.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Para mi Dárlington es en cascada.

Serie para mi sería Cascodo o puestos en serie (como unas pocas salidas de amplificadores viejos) para aumentar la tensión.


----------



## copachino (Oct 30, 2013)

pues este es el esquema si se fijan los transistores están en cascada y en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2013)

Q3 Q4 es un amplificador *diferencial *

*EDITO : puse lupa y están en paralelo *


----------



## copachino (Oct 30, 2013)

por eso les digo jejeje cual es la gran diferencia de tener a Q3 y Q4 en paralelo?? mas ganancia?? que tanta mas ganancia??, comencé este tema porque me dio mucha curiosidad ver ese diagrama, como saben estoy tratando de entender un poco mas de electrónica del nivel super básico que tengo.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 30, 2013)

Buenas noches.

En Preamplificadores de muy baja señal, en ocasiones se ponen Transitores en paralelo, esto provoca que el ruido baje ~6dB ya que las fuentes de ruido no coherente puestas en paralelo dan como resultado un ruido menor.
Recuerdo que hace años, la Revista Elektor, publicó un Pre Amplificador para Capsulas de Bobina Móvil que tenía una configuración de 16 Transistores en Paralelo.

Sal U2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> ¿Para que quieres tanta ganancia?



Mientras más alta sea la ganancia de un amplificador a lazo abierto, más independiente es la ganancia que impondrá la red de realimentación respecto al propio amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

Yo creo muchas cosas  Pero en lo referente a este previo de guitarra: 

El diseño es de algún músico, así que no necesariamente debe poseer mucha lógica.


----------



## copachino (Oct 30, 2013)

pero suena muy bien, mejor que con un solo J201, yo lo probé, así que imagino que la ganancia tiene algo que ver


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 30, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Mientras más alta sea la ganancia de un amplificador a lazo abierto, más independiente es la ganancia que impondrá la red de realimentación respecto al propio amplificador.


 
Pos la verdad es que no soy bueno en esto y se me escapan muchas cosas, intento e intento aprender y entre tanto intentar algo se me pega, pero desconosco tantas cosas, por eso solo opino cuando me acuerdo de algo, osea no me hagas mucho caso


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

copachino dijo:


> pero suena muy bien, mejor que con un solo J201, yo lo probé, así que imagino que la ganancia tiene algo que ver



Que tenga mucha o poca ganancia no hace a la calidad del sonido.


----------



## copachino (Oct 30, 2013)

pues puede ser, jejeje pero aun asi la calidad disminuye si, los transistores no son pareados(no se como le dicen ustedes a match ) y sino están ambos transistores, por eso me dio curiosidad saber si es algo de ganancia o mas bien otra cosa


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2013)

Yo creo los transistores en paralelo pasan mas por la posibilidad de actuar sobre una impedancia de carga menor como lo es el control de tono y el filtro que se encuentra junto al potenciómetro de volumen.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 31, 2013)

Buenos días.

Al poner varios Transistores en paralelo podemos obtener más potencia pero con eso * no aumentamos la ganancia*.

Sal U2

Buenos días.

Al poner varios Transistores en paralelo podemos obtener más potencia pero con eso * no aumentamos la ganancia*, la principal ventaja es la disminución del ruido.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2013)

Pero hay un mito-habladurías entre los "pedaleros" que si aumenta . . .  habría que hacer una prueba real , aunque sea soldarles las patitas y enchufarlo en el tester


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero hay un mito-habladurías entre los "pedaleros" que si aumenta . . .  habría que hacer una prueba real , aunque sea soldarles las patitas y enchufarlo en el tester



Para mí disminuye un poco, porque como dijieron arriba la impedancia de salida que presentan los transistores quedan en paralelo.

Estaría bueno analizar lo del tema del ruido.



			
				Fogo dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo los transistores en paralelo pasan mas por la posibilidad de actuar sobre una impedancia de carga menor como lo es el control de tono y el filtro que se encuentra junto al potenciómetro de volumen.



El control ese de tonos funciona como un pasa bandas.

Ejemplo:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2013)

En efecto, el filtro a la salida tienen todo el aspecto de ser un pasa-bajos

El control de tono lo veo como pasa-altos, pasa-bajos y pasa-banda en configuración "Personalizada" 



*Estos son los controles de tono mas habituales para guitarra*



​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El control de tono lo veo como pasa-altos, pasa-bajos y pasa-banda en configuración "Personalizada"



Si es posible que sea así, habría que analizarlo, realmente no lo hice.

En cambio de arriba que puse si funciona como pasa-banda.

Después le voy dar un repaso a esos controles de tono que pusistes .


----------



## copachino (Oct 31, 2013)

interesante tema se ha vuelto jejeje, estoy aprendiendo mas de lo que pensé(son unos genios jejeje), bueno como les dije estoy aprendiendo poco a poco electrónica mi nivel es muy elemental, y como vi lo buenos que son jejeje, a lo mejor me ayudan a ver parte por parte el circuito, me interesaria saber que hace cada cosa, asi como los filtros pasa bajas y altas que me comentan


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si es posible que sea así, habría que analizarlo, realmente no lo hice.
> 
> En cambio de arriba que puse si funciona como pasa-banda.
> 
> Después le voy dar un repaso a esos controles de tono que pusistes .



Hace un tiempo realicé una simulación de uno de los controles de tono, no recuerdo cual  y la respuesta es "Estrambótica" *todos* los controles interactúan entre sí.
Para lograr respuesta "Casi" plana los potenciómetros *NO* se colocan en el centro del recorrido.

Por otro lado la mayoría de los controles de tono de equipos de guitarra son de uno u otro tipo.


----------



## chepao (Oct 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Que tenga mucha o poca ganancia no hace a la calidad del sonido.




perdon, que es lo que hace la calidad de sonido entonces??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2013)

chepao dijo:


> perdon, que es lo que hace la calidad de sonido entonces??



Baja distorsión debida al propio circuito.
Buena respuesta a la frecuencia.

*Edit:*

Esto como para empezar, existen, además, muchos otros parámetros a tener en cuenta.


----------



## copachino (Oct 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace un tiempo realicé una simulación de uno de los controles de tono, no recuerdo cual  y la respuesta es "Estrambótica" *todos* los controles interactúan entre sí.
> Para lograr respuesta "Casi" plana los potenciómetros *NO* se colocan en el centro del recorrido.
> 
> Por otro lado la mayoría de los controles de tono de equipos de guitarra son de uno u otro tipo.



pregunta, puedo colocar este control de tonos, en cualquier efecto??, tengo uno que me gustaría algo asi como un equalizador, y pues viendo tu idea creo que me iria bien esos filtros, la pregunta es, debieran ir al inicio del circuito modificando la señal original de entrada, o al final modificando la señal distorsionada??,


otra cosa alguien vio todo el circuito, abajo aparece un transistor Q8 2N3904 y Q9 2N3906, donde esta la regulación de la alimentación del circuito, la pregunta es, un NPN y un PNP funcionaria esa combinación o fue un error del autor??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2013)

copachino dijo:


> otra cosa alguien vio todo el circuito, abajo aparece un transistor Q8 2N3904 y Q9 2N3906, donde esta la regulación de la alimentación del circuito, la pregunta es, un NPN y un PNP funcionaria esa combinación o fue un error del autor??



Para mí funcionan como una protección.

Q8 hace de fuente de corriente para suministrar la corriente de base a Q9.

Q9 solo se encarga de suministrar corriente al resto del circuito como si fuera una "llave de paso", si algo sucede con el amplificador y empieza a pedir más corriente de la que necesita, la corriente de base que suministra Q8 se empieza a quedar corta, impidiendo que Q9 entregue más corriente de la necesaria al circuito. 

En cambio R28 está pensada para que en caso de un corto en el amplificador, toda la caída de tensión sea sobre resistencia y no sobre Q9, impidiendo que esta última se estropeé por exceso de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Para mí funcionan como una protección.
> 
> Q8 hace de fuente de corriente para suministrar la corriente de base a Q9.. . .



Me parece que no. 

El diodo D2 está polarizado en inversa Q8 se encuentra saturado,


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 31, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me parece que no.
> 
> El diodo D2 está polarizado en inversa Q8 se encuentra saturado,



D2 lo veo para proteger el diodo B-E de Q8 en caso de poner la fuente en inversa.

Pero si, Q8 puede ser que este saturado... en vez de funcionar como fuente de corriente. Todo cae sobre B-E y la corriente de colector seguro que es baja porque solo sirve para suministrarle corriente a Q9.

*Editado:*

Si Q8 está para justamente para eso, conducir cuando la batería está bien puesta, en caso contrario no conduce.


----------

